# 6700 and 6800 compatiblity



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

My current bike has 6700 and I would like to change the rear der, chain, cassette, and shifters to 6800. Keeping the 6700 front der and crankset. Will that set up work? 

I want to run the 11-32 set up. This summer I have a couple of rides coming up in the mountains. Being that I am a flatlander and a clyde. The 32 in the rear should help with the climbing.

Thanks


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

*Yes and No!*



TheMilkMan said:


> My current bike has 6700 and I would like to change the rear der, chain, cassette, and shifters to 6800. Keeping the 6700 front der and crankset. Will that set up work?
> 
> I want to run the 11-32 set up. This summer I have a couple of rides coming up in the mountains. Being that I am a flatlander and a clyde. The 32 in the rear should help with the climbing.
> 
> Thanks


Hi you also need to change the front der, the cable pull has changed with the 6800 shifters.
You cranks will work but you need to run the 6800 front der as low as you can (1mm) and take some time to set der cable pull point to work for you.
It works as I have replaced a number of 10 speed (6700) with (6800) at work.
Yes work in a LBS but have over 30 years repairing bicycles (and motorcycles) building bike and motorbike frames and more...

Kiwi Pete


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

